# Post your frog collection!



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Post your frog collection!

I love frog fishing. This is my collection so far...
What frogs do you have?


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

My three favorites









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

They are lookers! 

I still have to trim the legs on 2 of my new arrivals, the Spro Bronzeye Popper Frogs.

I forgot about my last baby size frog.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I just ordered 5 more frogs today...

Live Target Hollow Body Frog Black Yellow 5
Live Target Hollow Body Frog Tan Yellow 55T
Live Target Hollow Body Frog Florescent Gre

Bronzeye Shad 65 Spooky Shad

Nervous Walker Frog Ghost 

You can never have enough!

I think it's time to take my jitterbugs out of my box...
I never use them, and they are taking up frog room.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a couple spares of each and legs for the Dahlbergs, but this is all I use! LunkerHunt has a new soft body with legs that I'm gonna try.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice!!

I might have to give the Dahlbergs a try...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Talonman said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I might have to give the Dahlbergs a try...


Some people don't like the legs...I have only broke one set since they came out...I have plenty of spares JIC! I like them in open water around pads or grass...I use the optimum frogs in pads..and normal softs in grass/moss.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Brent uses something other than Keitechs?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome looking collection guys... I will post mine up when I get home... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I added a couple Deps Bassarisky's to the collection this year.... it was tough to do at 20 bucks each... but worth it! caught more fish on those then any spro's or pad crashers combined(pry cause i threw them more trying to get my 20 buck out of them). They work kind of like a reverse jitterbug... a good open water frog, or heavy cover. They didn't work great for me in public lakes, but for farm ponds and private lakes they killed.
Nice collection you got goin there btw!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's some of my collection. And some at the shop... Most are handmade... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> Brent uses something other than Keitechs?


He hasn't made a frog yet...heard it's in the works though!


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

crappielooker said:


> Here's some of my collection. And some at the shop... Most are handmade...


Gasp!! 

Those are some nice looking frogs.

Sweet for sure.. 

I want that brown one in your hand, and it sounds like one of the secret frogs from Brent too. (And I don't even know who Brent is)

I officially am a frog collector!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Brent who?
I keep buying these frogs weekly to add to my collection... I have a knack for losing them to trees and such...lol I forgot who made the brown ones... There are just way too many frog baits here...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

The teardrop shaped frog produced a snakeheads today, on a golf course...lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

And here is my little collection of frogs in my frog box...  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice fish...

I have never tried using a teardrop shaped frog before. 

Might have to give it a go!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

crappielooker said:


> The teardrop shaped frog produced a snakeheads today, on a golf course...lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just curious...I've heard alot about the Asian fishing experiences!
So how's the snakehead fishin' over there??
What are your feelings on the baits that you are able to buy in the area? How are the tackle stores?
Compare Asian designed baits and American designed baits?
How is fishing approached over there?

Thanks
Brent


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> Just curious...I've heard alot about the Asian fishing experiences!
> So how's the snakehead fishin' over there??
> What are your feelings on the baits that you are able to buy in the area? How are the tackle stores?
> Compare Asian designed baits and American designed baits?
> ...


What you heard is probably half right to all right... It is actually, you get what you pay for, kinda scenario pretty much anywhere in the Asian Continent... You pay your way to get to the fish... There are only few fishermen who own a boat, so bank space is at a premium... And these people are not what you may call sportsman, they catch and keep... They will do absolutely everything to get the fish... No bodies of water is safe... I, along with many others, pay to get to the fish using local guides. Simply because we don't have the access to get to fish... 
I'm going on a guided snakeheads fishing this coming Monday and Tuesday... I have planned this trip for a while and hopefully it will produce something nice... Many people from all over do come over for giant snakeheads, simply because they are huge here... 
Tackle shop... It sucks over here... We have only 1 shop with a lot of selection of stuff, and it's probably 1/100th the size of a bassproshop ... The rest are smaller shops with some selections... I do most of my shopping on Facebook fan pages... As I don't have the time to go there myself... 
Asian design bait... I hope you are talking about the Japanese, because in Thailand we copied everything from them lol.. And you know how well thought of them Japanese are lmao... American designed bait gives the Japanese something to fine tuned on, and sells them at a much higher price...  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Talonman said:


> Nice fish...
> 
> I have never tried using a teardrop shaped frog before.
> 
> Might have to give it a go!


Excellent lure to have... This particular lure is designed to leave waketrail behind it... Looks like a boat running if you retrieve at the right speed...  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Those are some BIG frogs... Wow!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ummm EZ, how do you usually fish with them frogs? Pause and jerk or just retrieving? 
I figured you would post such a thing lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

ezbite said:


> heres mine


Look at the legs on those tasty little morsels...delicious, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The Jackall Iobee frog is a must have if you love frog fishing. If you want to check out some custom frogs take a look at this web page. http://bass-frog.com/ The frogs look super realistic but there is no way I would pay $50 for a frog. lol


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> The Jackall Iobee frog is a must have if you love frog fishing. If you want to check out some custom frogs take a look at this web page. http://bass-frog.com/ The frogs look super realistic but there is no way I would pay $50 for a frog. lol


I have found the jackall iobees get hung up on pads more often than other frogs. The hooks have been bent out for better hook up rates so its a compromise. Good hook ups equals more hang ups. Also I tend to catch a bunch of small fish on the iobee. Its profile is a lot smaller than other frogs I use.....spro and live target. 

The live target has the largest profile of the three brands I have mentioned. Its a more rounded frog so its the best to throw deep into pads. It doesnt get hung up at all and I seem to have good hook ups with it even though the hooks arent as bent outward as the iobees. The frog is taller in profile and the hooks have wider gaps. So when the frog collapses in a fishes mouth there is a lot of hook exposed. 

The spros are the all around frogs. If I had to have just one brand it would be spro. They work through thick vegitation well, walk in open water well, and have pretty solid hook up rates. 


My bests on each frog this year are....

Spro.... 4lbs 8oz at 21.25"
Live target......5lbs 0oz at 20.25". A very healthy fish.
Jackall.....3lbs 10oz at 19.75"

All public water fish.....

In the last month or so I have almost quit throwing the iobee. Its a good limit fish for tourneys...I dont keep bass, just wanted to clarify. You can get a lot of fish in the 14 to 16" range. Lately ive been looking for quality rather than quantity and the iobees have sat in my boxes. In my opinion I think the other brands select for a little bit better fish. Just wanted to share my experience....maybe someone else has had a similar experience.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I use both the Live Target, and the Iobee. I'll agree that the Iobee hangs up more in the thick stuff when compared to the Live Target. But I think the Iobee is better when it comes to fishing less thick weed beds that have more open water or small lanes that you can walk a frog through. It may just be me, but I can't get the Live Target to walk as easily as the Iobee. Actually I can't get the Live Target to walk at all.

As far as getting bigger fish on a bigger bait. I completely understand the big bait, big fish concept, and I adhere to it almost all the time, because it works. I just don't think it comes into play as much with top water baits that are being fished in cover that offers low visibility. In more open water .... yeah, you betcha. Bigger is better for big fish. And I understand that a bigger frog is going to make more of a disturbance when fished over thick weeds. But the fish aren't seeing the profile of the bait, as much as they are seeing the weight of the bait. I'm not saying you're wrong. You are stating your experience between the different baits. I've just had a little different experiences than you have. 

Back when I first started fishing hollow bodied frog type baits, the Mann's Rat, which is pretty much the bait credited with starting the whole top water over thick weeds craze, was the bait I used, and it was really a pretty small bait. It was a very light and slender bait, that didn't have any "legs" like the frogs of today have. It had a small plastic broom shaped (for lack of a better term) tail, that was part of a tapered plug that was used to close the hole in the body where the double hook exited. The weight of the bait was lead wire that was wrapped around the hook shank and was contained completely inside the body. They weighed maybe, and I stress maybe .... 3/8 oz. in total weight. They didn't cast nearly as well as the frogs of today do. Another draw back of their light weight, was that they didn't make a whole lot of disturbance when fished on top of thick weeds. To get them to cast better, guys that were fishing them used to add weight to them by either adding more lead wire to the shank of the hook, or by putting chunks of a rubber worm inside of them. The added weight made them cast a lot better but there was even something more important about the added weight .... it made them sit heavier in the water. The difference the weight made in the number of hits I got over the unweighted bait was amazing. Honestly..... it was like the difference between night and day. Before you added the weight the bait would skim over the top, making very little disturbance to the weeds or even open water. Once you added the weight you could see it pushing down on the weeds and it would actually make a wake in the water. 

So anyhow..... that's where my logic comes from. Once again I'm not saying your wrong. I'm just saying that I know for a fact that the two biggest bass I have ever caught (both caught on a Mann's Rat) never actually saw the bait, so the size of the bait's body had nothing to do with it. It was the weight of the bait that made the difference. At least for me. 

Ok...... overly long and boring ramble over. lol


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

crappielooker said:


> What you heard is probably half right to all right... It is actually, you get what you pay for, kinda scenario pretty much anywhere in the Asian Continent... You pay your way to get to the fish... There are only few fishermen who own a boat, so bank space is at a premium... And these people are not what you may call sportsman, they catch and keep... They will do absolutely everything to get the fish... No bodies of water is safe... I, along with many others, pay to get to the fish using local guides. Simply because we don't have the access to get to fish...
> I'm going on a guided snakeheads fishing this coming Monday and Tuesday... I have planned this trip for a while and hopefully it will produce something nice... Many people from all over do come over for giant snakeheads, simply because they are huge here...
> Tackle shop... It sucks over here... We have only 1 shop with a lot of selection of stuff, and it's probably 1/100th the size of a bassproshop ... The rest are smaller shops with some selections... I do most of my shopping on Facebook fan pages... As I don't have the time to go there myself...
> Asian design bait... I hope you are talking about the Japanese, because in Thailand we copied everything from them lol.. And you know how well thought of them Japanese are lmao... American designed bait gives the Japanese something to fine tuned on, and sells them at a much higher price...
> ...


Please post your snakehead results...they have exploded in Florida and my Uncle is wanting me to come down on a hunt.
I have no idea, but he says they are the most savage freshwater topwater fish..bar none! He also says they are fantastic table fare.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> I use both the Live Target, and the Iobee. I'll agree that the Iobee hangs up more in the thick stuff when compared to the Live Target. But I think the Iobee is better when it comes to fishing less thick weed beds that have more open water or small lanes that you can walk a frog through. It may just be me, but I can't get the Live Target to walk as easily as the Iobee. Actually I can't get the Live Target to walk at all.
> 
> As far as getting bigger fish on a bigger bait. I completely understand the big bait, big fish concept, and I adhere to it almost all the time, because it works. I just don't think it comes into play as much with top water baits that are being fished in cover that offers low visibility. In more open water .... yeah, you betcha. Bigger is better for big fish. And I understand that a bigger frog is going to make more of a disturbance when fished over thick weeds. But the fish aren't seeing the profile of the bait, as much as they are seeing the weight of the bait. I'm not saying you're wrong. You are stating your experience between the different baits. I've just had a little different experiences than you have.
> 
> ...


I understand completely. Most of my big fish have actually came from just outside of vegitation at dusk, and this is where you feel profile might be more important. 

I also agree weight is pretty important. I get a few blow ups as soon as my frog hits a mat or a pad. Ive since started trying to hop my frog in order to make more of an impression on the vegetation. I cant say that it has done much in terms of producing more bites, but it looks cool. My favorite retrieve has been a steady retreive bouncing off of pads, im really just looking for those reaction strikes....stopping in pockets or at the edge and then walking it back to the boat. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I am not a fan on the Jackall frog at all.

As already mentioned, it hangs up so easily. Spro is my frog of choice even though it does take on water. I have NEVER had a issue with hooking up if the fish takes the frog. I've come learn that many people have different ways of setting the hook and those who can't hook up, they aren't swinging good enough. Ego's bruise easily in this hobby.

The Jackall frog does walk like a dream but the legs absolutely KILL me. They are a thinner and finer material so that get tangled up so much that I spend more time straightening them out so they don't foul the walking action. I would rather squeeze water out than comb those legs straight. Maybe it's just me, but it drives me NUTS!


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Great posts guys... 

Love hearing your thoughts on the various frogs out.

My 5 new frogs are set for a Monday delivery!
I plan on taking a new picture of the gang, both my ultra light, and my regular size frogs!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

legendaryyaj said:


> I am not a fan on the Jackall frog at all.
> 
> As already mentioned, it hangs up so easily. Spro is my frog of choice even though it does take on water. I have NEVER had a issue with hooking up if the fish takes the frog. I've come learn that many people have different ways of setting the hook and those who can't hook up, they aren't swinging good enough. Ego's bruise easily in this hobby.
> 
> The Jackall frog does walk like a dream but the legs absolutely KILL me. They are a thinner and finer material so that get tangled up so much that I spend more time straightening them out so they don't foul the walking action. I would rather squeeze water out than comb those legs straight. Maybe it's just me, but it drives me NUTS!


They all take on water after a few fish...thats just apart of the deal with hollow body frogs. I think the jackal has hole to vent water......one of them does anyway.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

SeanStone said:


> Ive since started trying to hop my frog in order to make more of an impression on the vegetation.


The way I normally fish a frog is with a low rod tip. Pretty much as if I were fishing a suspending jerk bait, or a walking bait. I keep the rod tip low so the nose of the bait stays low. It kind of makes the bait push down in into the weeds more than if my rod tip were high. I also like to use a low rod tip because I don't have to reel up a whole lot of slack when I get a hit. I just drop the rod tip lower to let the fish have a little slack line so it can take the bait down, and then I start looking to see if I can still see the bait. If I can't see the the bait, I'll reel up a small amount of slack and set the hook. I do it that way because it puts me in position to set the hook a little faster, and if I do hook up with a fish, my rod is still pretty low and it gives me some room to lift the rod to get the fish coming up towards the top. 

The only times I use a higher rod tip is if I am fishing more open water or if I am fishing around lay down trees. In those instances I don't want the line slapping on the water during the retrieve, hence the high rod tip. Also the higher rod tip makes it easier to climb the bait over limbs or lilly pads.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

My 5 new arrivals up top... 


Filed away, I think I may have filled this tray up...


My Ultra Light frog tray...


I may have to slow the frog buying down for a bit?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/59462/size/big/cat//ppuser/2801 heres a cple I have


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

About time this subject comes up, no one ever wants to see my frogs.









My first ever and only attempt at frogging was a fail this year. Plan on trying again next year. Never been much of a bass fisherman so Frogs may have been a little bit over my head. 
Sean do I have any credits left from that flathead, I'm going to need another leason.

I Have a 1 Jackall Iobee Bluegill color. Looking at these tackle boxes I'm thinking that may increase soon.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Talon ..... you need to cut those stock hooks off your Torpedo's and put split rings on the hook hangers, and then hang new treble hooks on the split rings. The way the stock hooks are mounted makes them bind up very easily. It can cost you fish. When you replace the hooks either go hooks that have a shorter shank than the stock ones, or go down one hook size so you don't have to worry about the hooks tangling with each other. Owner ST 36 treble hooks would be the hooks I'd use as replacements. They're awesome hooks.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Now, those are some dashing frogs you have there rustyfish!

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Bassbme...

I will have to pick a few Owner ST 36 treble hooks, and give them a try.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

My frogs have mated and grew inside my box... It is full to the max...Well almost... I'll post the pics soon...lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

More frogs on the way...








New recruits...







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Sharp looking collection man!!

Thanks for the post.

Love the colors in there...


----------

